# Swm Lnbs Do Not Like The Cold



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

up here in north dakota, we have determined that the SWM LNBS cannot take the cold. 

We put up a NEW LNB in the place of the cold one and it worked fine, than let the COLD lnb warm up and replaced it for NEW LNB and it worked fine. Than we placed the NEW LNB in the snow for 30 minutes and NOW it doesnt work at all. Numerous techs have had customers call them saying there SWM systems are not working.

ANY COMMENTS?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the first I've heard of it. In fact a friend I know is currently using his SWM and it's about 6° at his house. 

Could you provide more testing results?


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

Yes, please more info. It's -5 here in Milwaukee with windchill, and I was planning on installing my SWM LNB over the holidays.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

urnote96 said:


> up here in north dakota, we have determined that the SWM LNBS cannot take the cold.
> 
> We put up a NEW LNB in the place of the cold one and it worked fine, than let the COLD lnb warm up and replaced it for NEW LNB and it worked fine. Than we placed the NEW LNB in the snow for 30 minutes and NOW it doesnt work at all. Numerous techs have had customers call them saying there SWM systems are not working.
> 
> ANY COMMENTS?


What is the temperature? One thing to consider is that as temperature decreases, the attenuation in the cabling increases making it more difficult for the signal to reach your receiver. Do you have long cable runs with much of the cable outside?


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> One thing to consider is that as temperature decreases, the attenuation in the cabling increases making it more difficult for the signal to reach your receiver.


Doug, what is the science behind this statement? It doesn't make sense to me that as a conductor cools, the resistance (attenuation) goes up. I believe the temperature coefficient of the electrical resistance of a copper conductor is a positive number. In other words, as the temperature goes up, the resistance goes up and vice versa.


----------



## Wolly Bugger (Jul 30, 2008)

I live up here in Alaska and we've never had a problem with our LNB in the cold. We've had spells of -5 to -10, and consistent temeperatures (a week at a time, say) of 0 to 5 degrees. My LNB hasn't given me problems in the two winters I've had it.

Then again, when it's cold I give it a couple shots of Wild Turkey to warm it up. Does the trick for me, should do the trick for the LNB, right?!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bb37 said:


> Doug, what is the science behind this statement? It doesn't make sense to me that as a conductor cools, the resistance (attenuation) goes up. I believe the temperature coefficient of the electrical resistance of a copper conductor is a positive number. In other words, as the temperature goes up, the resistance goes up and vice versa.


OK, maybe not science, but I did read this at one of the cable manufacturers sites:

Superior Essex


> Excellent cold temperature performance is often taken for granted by users of Superior Essex cable products but it should not be overlooked if one is considering cable products from other manufacturers. Industry standards specify cold performance at -20° C, a temperature which is well above the low temperature in many parts of the Northern states and Canada. A failure of a cable that merely meets industry standards would manifest itself as a jacket/insulation crack or a voltage failure, both of which could result in service problems.


-20° C is of course -4° F


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

4 degrees here this morning and still running.. 
Water I would expect to be the biggest problem..


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

-15 degrees F and -33 wind chill.. working great!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> OK, maybe not science, but I did read this at one of the cable manufacturers sites:
> 
> Superior Essex
> 
> -20° C is of course -4° F


This seems to be more of a "pro our product" than science.
While my experience wasn't with RG6, I have spent years temp testing to much greater temps [+ & -] and lower temps have always given better performance and higher have given worse.
As to the OP's experience, I wonder if there is a poor solder joint in the SWM, as these can cause this type of problem.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

what brand lnbs are doing it? eagle aspen or WNC?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

No problems here so far but then again it's only been around the 20s here in NYC.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it the LNB? Or the multiswitch? 

I've been having trouble here in Denver since Sunday when the temps plummeted to 0. I had a multiswitch failure a couple of years ago when the temps were really cold, too. 

No science, though. Strictly observation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> Is it the LNB? Or the multiswitch?
> 
> I've been having trouble here in Denver since Sunday when the temps plummeted to 0. I had a multiswitch failure a couple of years ago when the temps were really cold, too.
> 
> No science, though. Strictly observation.


This is a "SWM LNB", so there is a fair amount of electronics in it.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK, maybe not science, but I did read this at one of the cable manufacturers sites:
> 
> Superior Essex
> 
> -20° C is of course -4° F


yes Cracked shielding or jacket could be a problem I would expect copper clad steel to be more an issue than solid copper . (Two Different metals)


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This seems to be more of a "pro our product" than science.
> While my experience wasn't with RG6, I have spent years temp testing to much greater temps [+ & -] and lower temps have always given better performance and higher have given worse.
> As to the OP's experience, I wonder if there is a poor solder joint in the SWM, as these can cause this type of problem.


VOS,

Come on you know when it gets cold the signals are stiff and can't move as fast.


----------



## VAman (Jul 9, 2007)

xrobmn said:


> -15 degrees F and -33 wind chill.. working great!


While wind chill sure makes us humans uncomfortable, it has no effect on electronics, cables, etc.

"Because wind chill is based on removing heat from the human body, there is no wind chill for inanimate objects, such as car radiators and water pipes. However, there is a faster heat loss with increasing winds, so the amount of time for an object to cool to the actual air temperature is less. Regardless, the inanimate object cannot not cool below the actual air temperature. Thus, if the temperature outside is -5 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill temperature is -31 degrees Fahrenheit, then your car's radiator will not drop lower than -5 degrees Fahrenheit."


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

i called ISS and they are reporting the same thing. They told me numerous techs have called in....WE had a jump in service over the weekend during our blizzard with windchills of -30 to -45 below. Actually temperaure this morning was -15F.

I have had techs call from all over the upper midwest that i know different DMA's different companys. Right now we are using the WNC's maybe they are the problem. 

Every tech has had 3-4 customers call them and say their standards work fine but HD and HDDVR no luck.


----------



## dcshobby (Oct 11, 2007)

urnote96 said:


> i called ISS and they are reporting the same thing. They told me numerous techs have called in....WE had a jump in service over the weekend during our blizzard with windchills of -30 to -45 below. Actually temperaure this morning was -15F.
> 
> I have had techs call from all over the upper midwest that i know different DMA's different companys. Right now we are using the WNC's maybe they are the problem.
> 
> Every tech has had 3-4 customers call them and say their standards work fine but HD and HDDVR no luck.


I also just had Directv installed on saturday and it worked fine until monday. Then it just went crazy. The HD DVR wouldn't see the signal but the standards would and I reset everything numerous times and then the standards would drop for awhile. My installer said he has been getting lots of calls back as well about the SWM's not working in the cold. When he installed it it was fine but it was 35 degrees with no wind. Then the temps dropped below zero with -35 degree wind chills and the problems started.

If anyone has ANY updates to this, I would love to know so I can let me tech know so we can get my service back up! I've never been without TV this long. I switched from Charter which never went down so I'm not used to this. If anyone else has this problem, post here and everyone call Directv. Thanks!


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

My SWM-8 went through -15 temps last winter without a hitch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sbl said:


> My SWM-8 went through -15 temps last winter without a hitch.


I'm just wondering if the temperature insullation of the SWM8 devices are more protective of the cold than the SWM LNB Dish units....


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Been 30 below with the wind chills here in NE Iowa the last couple nights and no problems at all.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Not a meterologist here, but I don't think the windchill factor affects non-living things.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Not a meterologist here, but I don't think the windchill factor affects non-living things.


echo of post #17


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Not a meterologist here, but I don't think the windchill factor affects non-living things.


You are correct.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This is a "SWM LNB", so there is a fair amount of electronics in it.


I am wondering if everyone in this thread is actually talking about the "SWM LNB", or if some of them are simply talking about their "slimline LNB".


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

what we are doing is just telling customers to leave all recivers on....

what we are seeing is that again all NON HD rcvrs work fine off of a SWM5 LNB. The HD equipment will get a 771 on all channels but when you look at the signal meter there is signal...kinda different


----------



## dcshobby (Oct 11, 2007)

As far as I can tell, this issue is only for the new SWM LNB's because they have electronics inside of them now that is actually powered through coax. They obviously didn't test the new SWM's enough in cold weather because many people are having this issue.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a SWM LNB. We were -19 F yesterday AM and never got above 0 all day Sunday or Monday. No issues at all. I do keep the power inserter indoors.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Easy test for someone experiencing a failure of a ground mounted dish, just an extension cord out there and warm it up with a hair dryer and see if the signal pops back on.

A signal on the meter but no reception sounds like the lnb is drifting frequency past tolerance. Also make sure there is no ice on the dish or covering the feedpoint of the lnb.

Be curious warming just the lnb causes the signal to return. That would pretty much rule out the rest of the system.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

We sometimes used heat tape on C-band LNBs, back in the day.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

so, this is what we have seen.

At our office this morning, the RCVR was searching for satellite for 2 hours until the lnb was hit by the SUN than it started working. 

Numerous other customers are the same way, techs went to the houses and it had OSD 771, until the sun hit the LNBs than they worked fine until this morning.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

FWIW, I've had DIRECTV since fall of 2007 and started with the 5 LNB dish and no SWM (HR20-700). I had a SWM-8 on that dish for a while (feeding two receivers) and this past summer I upgraded on my own to the 5 LNB with built in SWM (HR20-700 and HR21-100). No issues with either yet, due to the cold, and it gets down to around zero here for several days at a stretch. I've always had the power inserter in the basement, and the SWM-8 was inside, too.


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

A SWM-8 can be outside, but the power inserter must always be inside. 

I'm really debating installing my SWM-LNB now, as I would have to reconfigure all my coax to the SWS-4, and if it stopped working I would be screwed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wonder which PI is being used?
21 volt or 29 volt?


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

21v for the SWM LNB and 29v for the SWM-8, right? I'm curious as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

idigg said:


> 21v for the SWM LNB and 29v for the SWM-8, right? I'm curious as well.


Yeah, "but" early SWM LNBs came with the 29 volt, and some SWM LNBs [at least one case] don't work with the 21 volt, in southern Cal. [worked for a while, then gave 771 errors, and when this same 21 volt PI was used with another SWM LNB it worked fine and the first SWM LNB also worked fine with a 29 volt PI].


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah, "but" early SWM LNBs came with the 29 volt, and some SWM LNBs [at least one case] don't work with the 21 volt, in southern Cal. [worked for a while, then gave 771 errors, and when this same 21 volt PI was used with another SWM LNB it worked fine and the first SWM LNB also worked fine with a 29 volt PI].


I wonder if the problem was related to voltage drop due to the distance between the PI and SWM LNB?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

These cold-related problems could also simply be due to a batch of bad LNBs, which is why there has not been a rash of complaints (yet?) aside from the reports in this thread.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rudeney said:


> I wonder if the problem was related to voltage drop due to the distance between the PI and SWM LNB?


"Could have been", but the cable lengths were within "specs".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> These cold-related problems could also simply be due to a batch of bad LNBs, which is why there has not been a rash of complaints (yet?) aside from the reports in this thread.


Could be a bad batch, or simple "it's cold now".
[still wondering about which PI is used with those that fail, verse the ones that don't]


----------



## FengisWind (Mar 31, 2008)

urnote96 said:


> up here in north dakota, we have determined that the SWM LNBS cannot take the cold.
> 
> We put up a NEW LNB in the place of the cold one and it worked fine, than let the COLD lnb warm up and replaced it for NEW LNB and it worked fine. Than we placed the NEW LNB in the snow for 30 minutes and NOW it doesnt work at all. Numerous techs have had customers call them saying there SWM systems are not working.
> 
> ANY COMMENTS?


Hi Urnote,

Is there anything related to IRDs? Just wondering maybe it happens in some combination of IRDs with SWM LNBS.

All IRDs connected to SWM LNBS all lost singal when thing happened?

Thanks


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

all i know is that the HDDVR's usually dont work and the Standards do work. Its kinda wierd, they told us to try a differnet set of LNBs to see what happens


----------



## FengisWind (Mar 31, 2008)

urnote96 said:


> all i know is that the HDDVR's usually dont work and the Standards do work. Its kinda wierd, they told us to try a differnet set of LNBs to see what happens


So you mean that only HR200 and HR10 are out of work?

It's interesting. As I know, SWM LNBS' structure is band stacking tech to collect all prg of 5 or 3 satellites together into one band. If it failed, we should lost everything for all kind of IRDs.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah i guess its HR20, hr21, hr22's are searching for satellite....and also h20, h21, h22, and h23 771 on hd channels....

d12's and r16 and r22's are ok...


----------



## Zanardi (Oct 18, 2007)

Exact same problem for me in the Minneapolis area... It's -7 here right now and the SWM LNB is failing on me... It started on Sunday when it dropped below 0 for the first time, I brought it inside and let the LNB warm up, then put it back outside... everything worked fine for about a day, and now it's on the fritz again.

Really interesting behavior that I just noticed... My HR21 is the first one to go (771 on both tuners), when the H21 still works (both HD and SD), then eventually the H21 fails as well. My HR21 went out earlier tonight, and I tried the H21 for the first time (after getting 771s for a couple hours on the HR), and lo and behold, the HR suddenly worked again... Almost like the H21 kicked the LNB back into gear. Has anybody else noticed behavior like this?

I'm curious to know if D* will replace it under some sort of warranty, even though I got it on eBay... It sort of baffles me that they wouldn't expect temps this cold, but maybe there's just a bad batch of these things out there. If there are enough complaints out there, maybe they'll do a recall of some sort... The other thing I'm curious about is if this is just affecting the 5 LNB... Has anybody had any problems with the new 3LNB SWM unit, or is this isolated to the 5?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Zanardi said:


> I'm curious to know if D* will replace it under some sort of warranty, even though I got it on eBay...


If you have the PP, they will. Otherwise, they only warrant the dish, LNB, switches and cabling for 90 days after _their _professional installation. They warrant none of this on a self install, but they will do a service call for ~$50.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 9, 2006)

I have an SWM LNB.. it seems to be handling the cold pretty well. Although it did get down to about 60 degrees here last night in Tampa..  Suckers! lol


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Would someone with problems post which power inserter they have?


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

from what i know they all are pi-21's


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

urnote96 said:


> from what i know they all are pi-21's


Have any 29 volt PIs to try?
It may make to difference, but I have seen a product completely tested, then a minor change [new cheaper PI] that engineering feels should not require a complete testing, but "in the field" shows an incompatibility.
This isn't that the engineers made a mistake, but just that "logically" it shouldn't matter, but does in real life.


----------



## DTV_INSTALLER (Dec 18, 2008)

urnote96 said:


> up here in north dakota, we have determined that the SWM LNBS cannot take the cold.
> 
> We put up a NEW LNB in the place of the cold one and it worked fine, than let the COLD lnb warm up and replaced it for NEW LNB and it worked fine. Than we placed the NEW LNB in the snow for 30 minutes and NOW it doesnt work at all. Numerous techs have had customers call them saying there SWM systems are not working.
> 
> ANY COMMENTS?


From what I've seen, it's just the "WNC" brand swm lnb's that arent doing well in the cold.. "Aspen Eagle" brand has been doing pretty good...


----------



## DTV_INSTALLER (Dec 18, 2008)

Crimson said:


> I have an SWM LNB.. it seems to be handling the cold pretty well. Although it did get down to about 60 degrees here last night in Tampa..  Suckers! lol


:lol:


----------



## dcshobby (Oct 11, 2007)

DTV_INSTALLER said:


> From what I've seen, it's just the "WNC" brand swm lnb's that arent doing well in the cold.. "Aspen Eagle" brand has been doing pretty good...


I'm pretty sure my installer put up the WNC SWM3 so that may be the issue. The installer is coming tomorrow to switch my SWM3 out for an SWM5. Are people having issues with the SWM5?

He said there are only issues with the SWM3 LNB. Also, if he has an Aspen Eagle SWM3 LNB, should I ask him for that? Thanks!


----------



## Zanardi (Oct 18, 2007)

I have an SWM5, so it seems like the cold is affecting both... I'll have to check when I get home which brand I've got


----------



## dcshobby (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello again. My SWM3 was working fine the last few days while the temps were above zero and the wind was calm. Well last night here in Minnesota, the winds picked up and the temps dropped again and I lost service on my HD-DVR again. The standards are again fine and the HD-DVR never gained signal again all day today while the temps were below freezing all day.

Does anyone have an update as to when this issue is going to be fixed? Does Directv even know about this problem yet? We've now only had Directv 8 days and its been out 3 out of the 8 days. We are losing patience and are getting ready to go back to Charter. Any update would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## janedo1586 (Oct 13, 2008)

I had the same problem this weekend again too. Lot signal last weekend when the temps hit zero, worked fine all week, even through freezing fog, rain, sleet, snow and ice. Saturday night about 8:30 lost signal first to the HD DVR, then the regular DVRs, then finally the standard receiver. Checked the outside temp and it was -1. Signal was back Sunday morning after the sun came up. Temp hit zero at about 9:50 last night, lost signal again. Sun wasn't up before I left this morning, but I'm sure everything will be working again when I get home. Thankfully we aren't supposed to get below zero for at least the next 10 days, as that seems to be the magic number for me.


----------



## jodavis (Jan 9, 2007)

bb37 said:



> Doug, what is the science behind this statement? It doesn't make sense to me that as a conductor cools, the resistance (attenuation) goes up. I believe the temperature coefficient of the electrical resistance of a copper conductor is a positive number. In other words, as the temperature goes up, the resistance goes up and vice versa.


The science behind this is solid. As temperature drops the electrodynamic properties of the dielectric in the cable will change. This will cause the cable to be off 75 ohm characteristic and you will start getting funny signal reflections in the system as you have impedance matching problems. SWM is more vulnerable to this than a MS based system (which is why you have to terminate unused SWM ports).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jodavis said:


> The science behind this is solid. As temperature drops the electrodynamic properties of the dielectric in the cable will change. This will cause the cable to be off 75 ohm characteristic and you will start getting funny signal reflections in the system as you have impedance matching problems. SWM is more vulnerable to this than a MS based system (which is why you have to terminate unused SWM ports).


Solid might be a bit of a reach. The characteristic Z of a coaxial transmission line is FAR more affected by the ratio of the two conductors (shield/center conductor), than any changes in the characteristics of the dielectric. Further, dielectric changes with respect to temperature are quite small, in and of themselves, minimizing any significant impact on the Zo of the line.

By and large, dielectric delta is a blind alley for analyzing this problem.


----------



## jodavis (Jan 9, 2007)

hasan said:


> Solid might be a bit of a reach. The characteristic Z of a coaxial transmission line is FAR more affected by the ratio of the two conductors (shield/center conductor), than any changes in the characteristics of the dielectric. Further, dielectric changes with respect to temperature are quite small, in and of themselves, minimizing any significant impact on the Zo of the line.
> 
> By and large, dielectric delta is a blind alley for analyzing this problem.


I agree it is probably a deadend on this problem (I would suspect internals of the SWMLNB). However I have seen situations where temperature reaction of Coax makes a diffrence (I design Microwave systems for a living). We have done tests and seen as much as 10% change in Zo by changing temperature. Worst case would be part of the system changes temperature and part doesn't (Like this one).


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like I need to jump into this thread. My SWM 5 has been out for about 24 hours. We had ice on Sunday and temps in the teens for the last 2 days. The good news is that my dish is a pole mount. I'm going to take the LNB off tonight and bring it inside for a few hours and see what happens. The bad news is I've only been w/D* for 20 days and I'm already having an issue. Arggggggh!


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

JoeF said:


> Looks like I need to jump into this thread. My SWM 5 has been out for about 24 hours. We had ice on Sunday and temps in the teens for the last 2 days. The good news is that my dish is a pole mount. I'm going to take the LNB off tonight and bring it inside for a few hours and see what happens. The bad news is I've only been w/D* for 20 days and I'm already having an issue. Arggggggh!


looks as if the eagle aspens SWiM lnb's can handle the cold...

although now we are out of eagles aspens lnbs and lots of SWiM installs....so at our office we are going to try a differnt lot number of the WNC lnb's


----------



## stick30 (Feb 26, 2007)

I will have to jump into the mix. Had an installation two weeks ago and not sure what manufacturer they installed but I lost a few Sat's also last night. Still have 119 and 101 but everything else is down.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

well directv issued a blast fact about this....thanks all...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

urnote96 said:


> well directv issued a blast fact about this....thanks all...


Saw that earlier as well. Makes me wonder what exactly is the issue.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

urnote96 said:


> well directv issued a blast fact about this....thanks all...


what is a blast fact? some sort of tech bulletin? Can it be posted here, I'd be interested in the details...

BTW, we've had some sub zero nights in Vermont this year and my SWM-LNB has been working just fine, swimingly if you will.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

HDinVT said:


> what is a blast fact? some sort of tech bulletin? Can it be posted here, I'd be interested in the details...
> 
> BTW, we've had some sub zero nights in Vermont this year and my SWM-LNB has been working just fine, swimingly if you will.


A blast fact is an internal DirecTv memo to HSPs/dealers/etc. Sorry, but no they can't be posted here.

I can say it affects both the 3 & 5 LNB SWM versions made by WNC. Other manufacturers are fine. Non-SWM lnbs are fine. External SWMs are fine.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

RobertE said:


> A blast fact is an internal DirecTv memo to HSPs/dealers/etc. Sorry, but no they can't be posted here.
> 
> I can say it affects both the 3 & 5 LNB SWM versions made by WNC. Other manufacturers are fine. Non-SWM lnbs are fine. External SWMs are fine.


Thanks RobertE, since I have an Aspen Eagle I wont be concerned then.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

So far my WNC 3LNB SWM has been working fine. We had a couple of days of single digit temps in Chicago and I had no problems. I will keep my fingers crossed that mine is ok.

We can expect many more cold temps in the month of Jan around here.


----------



## tko-rock (Dec 30, 2008)

Same issue here on the East side of St. Paul / Minneapolis.

I've had the SWM5 LNB since October; but, only started having issues in the last month. It principally affects my HD service; but under certain situations, spills over to my D12 receivers (fortunately they reboot much faster than the HR22 units). The issue is almost always at night and nearly everytime the air-temp falls below zero.

The install tech has been out here 3 times to look at the issue (new power inserter, cable ends, etc.); but has to wait until the snow clears off the roof of the 2nd story before he can look at replacing the LNB unit.

The repair tech also called this morning (DirectSat) and informed me that he was told in their tech meeting today that there is a hold on new SWM5 slimline dish installs due to these issues. He stated that there is a known issue with the devices in cold climates and that DirecTV was/is working on a solution (at least a month out).


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

The problem happened to me this morning. I was watching Tv and all was well I looked at the temp and it was -17 just before sunrise. It was 7:15am. At about 7:35 all of the sudden I was getting searching for signal. I went to see if there was snow on the dish and sweapt off what little there was. Came back in and the meassage was still there. I checked the signal strenth and was in the 90's on all transponders. But I still am getting the searching for sig meassage. I reset the power inserter and looked at the temp and It had dropped to -22. I checked me signal strength and am now at 0 on all sats and transponders. I also reset the hr-22 somewhere in my troubleshooting. Current temp -24 and yes that is real temp not wind chill. I live in central Minnesota.


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

Just checked My d12 and all is well there. 90's on all transbonders of the 101 sat. all channels are working. I then checked my 2nd Hr-22 and no signal. RBRed the 1st Hr22 and still no joy. all the time the d12 is still working.


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

The sun is now up however it is not yet hitting the dish. The temp is still -23 and everything started working again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Allstop said:


> The sun is now up however it is not yet hitting the dish. The temp is still -23 and everything started working again.


That would seem to affirm the problem rested elsewhere...


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That would seem to affirm the problem rested elsewhere...


This has happend twice since Installed on dec 8th both times when it was -20


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RobertE said:


> Not a meterologist here, but I don't think the windchill factor affects non-living things.


You are correct. There is an excellent explanation of Wind Chill and precisely what it means (and doesn't mean) on the NOAA website:

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/windchill/index.shtml

Click on the brochure PDF link.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I just checked, and I have a WNC SWM LNB. In Maine, so low temps are a problem. Is there anyway to get Directv to swap it specifically for an Eagle Aspen one?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

An update for everyone.



> If it is determined that the WNC SWiM LNB has failed, it will be replaced with a standalone SWiM module.


So, that means the SWM lnb will be replaces with a legacy LNB and a SWM8 will be installed.

I also expect that if Eagle Aspen/Probrand SWM LNBs are available, they will be used as well.

Now, as a word of warning. As this was unexpected, don't expect to get a SWM8 installed immediately. The HSPs have a limited supply, more are in the supply chain, but it will take some time to trickle down. So, if everyone calls in demanding a SWM8, be prepared for a wait, possibly a long one. By all means, if you are having the issue, then do call.

Then there is the bombshell for new installs.



> All HD new install work orders scheduled between 1/1/2009 and 1/31/2009 will be modified to remove the SWiM LNB and add the standard Ka/Ku LNB. A WB6x8 multi switch will also be added to the work order, if required.


So, if you are getting installed in Jan, and expecting a swm, well...

That doesn't necessarily mean that you wont get one, but odds are much lower. Funny how no one will complain when not following the rules benefits them.


----------



## loubolb (Aug 19, 2006)

Got down to a frosty 40f here in Northern Cali and no problems.


----------



## HDPeeT (Dec 14, 2008)

Now what happens to those of us who bought SWM LNBs through retailers? I ask because I just ordered an SL3s from SolidSignal, not sure if I'll get an Eagle Aspen or WNC model. Hopefully whatever I get won't be defective, but if it is, what happens?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

urnote96 said:


> up here in north dakota, we have determined that the SWM LNBS cannot take the cold.
> 
> We put up a NEW LNB in the place of the cold one and it worked fine, than let the COLD lnb warm up and replaced it for NEW LNB and it worked fine. Than we placed the NEW LNB in the snow for 30 minutes and NOW it doesnt work at all. Numerous techs have had customers call them saying there SWM systems are not working.
> 
> ANY COMMENTS?


Our SWM system went through a winter in International Falls, MN. without a lick of trouble.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

well, its the new year and I have over 80 WNC's lnbs sitting in my warehouse which do not work in the cold. 

I still have one up at our OFFICE so i know that its the LNB's. The people with the EAGLE ASPENS are happy as heck.

so yeah its the LNB's....people say it happens at about 2 or 3 degrees....kinda wierd.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

urnote96 said:


> well, its the new year and I have over 80 WNC's lnbs sitting in my warehouse which do not work in the cold.
> 
> I still have one up at our OFFICE so i know that its the LNB's. The people with the EAGLE ASPENS are happy as heck.
> 
> so yeah its the LNB's....people say it happens at about 2 or 3 degrees....kinda wierd.


Find a market in the sunbelt for them. :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Would a dish heater like this one: http://www.icezapper.com/ work, on the back side of the LNB, or would it be too much for the plastic?


----------



## Crimson (Dec 9, 2006)

How do you determine which LNB brand you have?


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> Would a dish heater like this one: http://www.icezapper.com/ work, on the back side of the LNB, or would it be too much for the plastic?


i should have my tech in fergus falls pick up one of those and test it


----------



## HDPeeT (Dec 14, 2008)

Crimson said:


> How do you determine which LNB brand you have?


I believe the WNC models have solid white plastic LNB covers, the Eagle Aspens have clear plastic covers.


----------



## benzbum (Nov 11, 2008)

Crimson said:


> How do you determine which LNB brand you have?





HDPeeT said:


> I believe the WNC models have solid white plastic LNB covers, the Eagle Aspens have clear plastic covers.


I don't know if this is true for all, but mine has a decal just below the LNB head that clearly identifies it as a WNC.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

70 degrees here and working great:grin:


----------



## HDPeeT (Dec 14, 2008)

I received my SL3s from SolidSignal last night, it turned out to be a WNC model.

I installed it right away without issue. It seems to have fixed the problems I was having with Tuner #2 not being able to pick up channels coming from odd transponders on the 101 sat. Right now it's snowing outside (temperature is probably 30 degrees) and I'm watching Nostradamus 2012 on History HD with crystal clear picture.

I do have a couple questions......

When I look at the SWM signal strength screen, transponder #4 (SWM channel #4 I guess) always shows 0 signal strength. Is this normal?

There is still a disparity in signal strengh between odd and even transponders on the 101 sat, with the odds being an average of 5-10 points lower than the evens. Is this normal?

My setup is as follows:

AU9-SL3s > 75' of solid copper RG6 > PI-21 power supply > 6' of solid copper RG6 > HR20-100

I should say that, so far, everything has been running smoothly despite the things I've noted above. I'm just a little concerned since the SWM LNB *IS* made by WNC and I want to know if these are signs of problems so I can do something about it before my return period is up.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

No issues yet with the WNCs here in NYC. Upstate the HSP has suspended SWM LNB installs though. I'll keep installing WNCs and have EAs just in case.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Obviously we don't get anywhere near the kind of low temperatures mentioned here in San Antonio. On top of that I'm running a SWM-8 so LNB type is not a consideration. My SWM-8 is tucked inside an attic storage area out of the weather and I've noticed, since I was putting Christmas decorations away this weekend, that it's slightly warm to the touch. I assume that's normal.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

randyk47 said:


> Obviously we don't get anywhere near the kind of low temperatures mentioned here in San Antonio. On top of that I'm running a SWM-8 so LNB type is not a consideration. My SWM-8 is tucked inside an attic storage area out of the weather and I've noticed, since I was putting Christmas decorations away this weekend, that *it's slightly warm to the touch. I assume that's normal.*


 "yes"


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, my swm8 works at -20F fwiw


----------



## DX9100 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the EA LNB so guess it was a 50/50 shot when installed last May.


----------



## DX9100 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13694&d=1211113906

Better Picture


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

-20 last night and the same thing I posted earlier. I was watching tv at 2am and started getting random loss of signal. After a few minutes of that I lost signal all togather. I stayed up for an hour and a half and still nothing. I called Directv and the first CSR said. Well it sounds like your dish is froze up you do know that happens don't you. I said so your telling me that every time it gets cold I will lose directv. She said yes, yes I would. I said that was uncaceptable and I wanted to speek to her suppervisor. She said fine and transfered me to someones voice mail. I hung up and called back and got someone much more helpful. I explained the whole thing again and told her I thought it could be a problem with the SWM-LNB and the cold weather. She checked the weather and said wow its -20 there. I asked her if she knew anything about problems with SWM-LNB's and the cold she said no. She sceduled me for a service call on wenesday. The forcast is only for -4 so we will see what the tech has to say.


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

The loss of signal was on all sats and transponders on all my HD DVRs. My d12 continued working fine.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

HDPeeT said:


> I received my SL3s from SolidSignal last night, it turned out to be a WNC model.
> 
> I installed it right away without issue. It seems to have fixed the problems I was having with Tuner #2 not being able to pick up channels coming from odd transponders on the 101 sat. Right now it's snowing outside (temperature is probably 30 degrees) and I'm watching Nostradamus 2012 on History HD with crystal clear picture.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is perfectly normal. The zero signal strengths on the "SWM LNB" just mean that not all nine (guide data = eight selectable) SWM channels are in use simultaneously.



> There is still a disparity in signal strengh between odd and even transponders on the 101 sat, with the odds being an average of 5-10 points lower than the evens. Is this normal?


This could be a slight alignment problem.



> My setup is as follows:
> 
> AU9-SL3s > 75' of solid copper RG6 > PI-21 power supply > 6' of solid copper RG6 > HR20-100


No problems with that.



> I should say that, so far, everything has been running smoothly despite the things I've noted above. I'm just a little concerned since the SWM LNB *IS* made by WNC and I want to know if these are signs of problems so I can do something about it before my return period is up.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rudeney said:


> I should say that, so far, everything has been running smoothly despite the things I've noted above. I'm just a little concerned since the SWM LNB *IS* made by WNC and I want to know if these are signs of problems so I can do something about it before my return period is up.


Some WNC SWM LNBS (3 & 5 sat) fail at or near 0 deg F. So unless you experience those temps on a regular basis, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

RobertE said:


> rudeney said:
> 
> 
> > I should say that, so far, everything has been running smoothly despite the things I've noted above. I'm just a little concerned since the SWM LNB *IS* made by WNC and I want to know if these are signs of problems so I can do something about it before my return period is up.
> ...


Oops! That was HDPeeT's comment you were replying to...I messed up the inline quoting!


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

RobertE said:


> An update for everyone.
> 
> Then there is the bombshell for new installs.
> 
> ...


Is that effective for ALL locations, even the sun belt or just the cold states?


----------



## intelisevil (Aug 1, 2008)

sbl said:


> My SWM-8 went through -15 temps last winter without a hitch.


SWM-8 install should be somewhat protected from the elements while the SWM-LNB is right out there in the open.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

DirectMan said:


> Is that effective for ALL locations, even the sun belt or just the cold states?


There is a list of 80 DMAs where SWM installs are supposed to be suspended.

Applying a bit of logic, one could guess that would be most everything north of the Mason Dixon line. Ie, those that could see 0 or below temps on occasion.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

most of the LNB's stop working about 0 to -5f....its a daily event...


----------



## couchpotato (Sep 5, 2004)

The question now is, where can I get an Eagle Aspen before the arctic air mass comes down this way early next week? Mine has gone out as well a few times when it gets below 5. I have a feeling this thread will be very active soon...


----------



## mxyztplk (Sep 28, 2007)

couchpotato said:


> The question now is, where can I get an Eagle Aspen before the arctic air mass comes down this way early next week? Mine has gone out as well a few times when it gets below 5. I have a feeling this thread will be very active soon...


Maybe here (assuming you are looking for the 3 LNB model, SL3S)? 
(It looks like the Eagle-Aspen one - maybe call and ask?)
http://www.2000networks.com/DirecTV-SL3S-3-Sat-LNB-with-SWiM-p/dirsl3s.htm

Maybe also here? (SL3S for $79 + shipping) 
http://www.granbytv.com/satellite_dish.htm


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

I wonder if DirecTV has halted distribution of the WNC SWM LNBs. Just a week or so ago there was a plethora of "store" sellers of these on ebay, selling them as buy-it-now items with multiple quantities available, and now there are just a few traditional individual auctions for them.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> I wonder if DirecTV has halted distribution of the WNC SWM LNBs. Just a week or so ago there was a plethora of "store" sellers of these on ebay, selling them as buy-it-now items with multiple quantities available, and now there are just a few traditional individual auctions for them.


Post 78 has the answer. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1941990&postcount=78


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Post 78 has the answer. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1941990&postcount=78


So is Eagle Aspen no longer a supplier of the LNBs or has DirecTV just halted the use of all SWM LNBs until they figure out whether or not the problem is limited to the WNC versions?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> So is Eagle Aspen no longer a supplier of the LNBs or has DirecTV just halted the use of all SWM LNBs until they figure out whether or not the problem is limited to the WNC versions?


The problem is ONLY with the WNC SWM LNBs. Eagle Aspen/Probrand SWM LNBs do not have the problem.

Is that clear now?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> The problem is ONLY with the WNC SWM LNBs. Eagle Aspen/Probrand SWM LNBs do not have the problem.
> 
> Is that clear now?


No, because I was asking about why DirecTV was suspending installations with all SWM LNBs despite the fact that only the WNCs seemed to have the problem.

Post 78 that you referred me to says that DirecTV is suspending the use SWM LNB for *all* new installs, not just using the WNC SWM LNB for new installs, so my previous question stands.... is Eagle Aspen no longer a supplier of the LNBs? If they still are a supplier and the problem is only with the WNC SWM LNBs, then why aren't SWM LNB installation orders proceeding with the provision that Eagle Aspen LNB must be used?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> No, because I was asking about why DirecTV was suspending installations with all SWM LNBs despite the fact that only the WNCs seemed to have the problem.
> 
> Post 78 that you referred me to says that DirecTV is suspending the use SWM LNB for *all* new installs, not just using the WNC SWM LNB for new installs, so my previous question stands.... is Eagle Aspen no longer a supplier of the LNBs? If they still are a supplier and the problem is only with the WNC SWM LNBs, then why aren't SWM LNB installation orders proceeding with the provision that Eagle Aspen LNB must be used?


:icon_dumm

They need two suppliers to meet demand.
Remove one supplier and what happens?

To put it another way, THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH Eagle Aspen LNBs in the supply chain to meet demand.

Just like a CSR specifing a HR21, 22, 23, etc, specifing a specific brand of LNB is NOT going to happen.

So, since supply is tight, ALL SWM LNB installs in the 80 markets have been suspened until fixed WNCs can make it through the chain and EA/Probrand can ramp up production a bit.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> No, because I was asking about why DirecTV was suspending installations with all SWM LNBs despite the fact that only the WNCs seemed to have the problem.


Probably because it'll take awhile to: #1) diagnose the root cause of the problem; #2) determine if, indeed, it's only the WNC product that is at fault and that the Eagle Aspen products won't fail under some other similar or analogous circumstances; and/or #3) pull all the affected products out of warehouses and back from installers in order to ensure that some more defective products aren't installed by accident.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Probably because it'll take awhile to: #1) diagnose the root cause of the problem; #2) determine if, indeed, it's only the WNC product that is at fault and that the Eagle Aspen products won't fail under some other similar or analogous circumstances; and/or #3) pull all the affected products out of warehouses and back from installers in order to ensure that some more defective products aren't installed by accident.


That's pretty much what I originally suggested, but RobertE says it's because of two other reasons... although both of his reasons are either mutually exclusive or don't explain the complete cuttoff. If they can't fulfill orders specifying only hardware from a specific manufacturer, a shortage caused by only having one supplier is irrelevant, and if they could fulfill orders with hardware only from a specific manufacturer (which they clearly could do if they wanted to) a single manufacturer shortage would make them limit SWM LNB installs as dictated by supply, not shut them down to zero.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

RobertE said:


> :icon_dumm
> 
> They need two suppliers to meet demand.
> Remove one supplier and what happens?
> ...


You'd think D* would have fixed their ordering system by now to take care of things like this. Just in case. But that would be "professional".

And does anybody actually perform environmental testing anymore?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> You'd think D* would have fixed their ordering system by now to take care of things like this. Just in case. But that would be "professional".
> 
> And does anybody actually perform environmental testing anymore?


Ah... obviously not. Somewhere, there is a letter, followed by several inter-office memo's, that if we're all REALLY lucky, will sometime soon see the light of day.

Of course, ultimately DirecTV had the responsibility to do it's OWN testing (not simply rely upon it's suppliers), which was just as obviously.... skipped.

The small amount of time (and money) it would have taken for each of the folks, both supplier and DirecTV, to have done this probably would have been some vanishingly small time/money compared to yet another pie in face debacle.


----------



## Chewie (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay, I don't have an EE degree, so please bear with me.

I just talked to the local DirecTV installer here in Albany, NY (Halstead Communications) and they told me about the issue with cold weather and the SWM. They also told me about the January hold on any SWM installs.

I just want to confirm what the common consensus is here:

This hold is so that DirecTV can ditch the WNC parts (that have the cold weather issue), and load up enough Eagle Aspen parts (without the cold weather issue) to fulfill the demand.

Is this correct?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Chewie said:


> Okay, I don't have an EE degree, so please bear with me.
> 
> I just talked to the local DirecTV installer here in Albany, NY (Halstead Communications) and they told me about the issue with cold weather and the SWM. They also told me about the January hold on any SWM installs.
> 
> ...


That is a scenario that has been suggested by some people here, however I don't see why you would have to completely shut down the supply line for a whole month in order to stop using one manufacturer's equipment.... you can just stop using the parts from the one manufacturer and then limit install orders based on the shortage of hardware that that action causes.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> That I don't see why you would have to completely shut down the supply line for a whole month in order to stop using one manufacturer's equipment.... you can just stop using the parts from the one manufacturer and then limit install orders based on the shortage of hardware that that action causes.


Assuming that EA and WNC were making them in equal numbers, their supply pipeline has been cut in half. It seems to me that they have halted the installation of any new SWM LNB's because they want to make sure they have enough in the current supply chain to replace the bad ones. It sounds very reasonable and logical to me.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Assuming that EA and WNC were making them in equal numbers, their supply pipeline has been cut in half. It seems to me that they have halted the installation of any new SWM LNB's because they want to make sure they have enough in the current supply chain to replace the bad ones. It sounds very reasonable and logical to me.


 EA and WNC do not make LNBs in equal amounts WNC makes abt 3 times the number that EA does


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> EA and WNC do not make LNBs in equal amounts WNC makes abt 3 times the number that EA does


Thanks, Curt. And that bolsters my argument even more: since the existing supply has now been cut by 75%, all the more reason to not allow new installs and use existing stock for replacing failed WNC's.


----------



## aelfert (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a SWM 2 LNB that was installed less than two weeks ago (I had to beg to get it since they had just stopped installing in cold) and I live in Minnesota. I received 771 on Sunday and after calling tech support and running self test the received (HR23) showed both tuners failed. The tech at that time said it was a receiver issue and sent another receiver.

Of course they sent me a HR22-100 as a replacement....

Anyway, the tech that is activating the new one is questioning if the old receiver in fact was bad rather than a satellite issue.

Can anyone confirm if the tuner failing the tests indicate an actual receiver problem or if possibly that is a symptom of the cold LNB issue?

We haven't completed activation of the new one yet so I don't know that that will work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Dollars to donuts" it is/was the SWMLNB @ -5 degrees.


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

On Sunday it was very mild temp. My SWM-lnb was installed on Dec 8thand it works fine till the temp gets to -15 or lower. Since the weather was warm on sunday probably was not the SWM. I live in St. Cloud.


----------



## aelfert (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been on the phone with the activation CSR for an hour now because I get "No signal found. Please check your installation and re-test."

I'd bet my lunch money it is the SWMLNB as well. I suspect this will result in a tech visit. It will be warmer here this weekend so it will probably start working...

If it is the SWMLNB maybe I'll be able to stick with my HR23.

I've mentioned the cold SWM issue but he has not acknowledged any existence of that.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

my eagle aspen is work GREAT at -26F....here in fargo


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

We will see how my new SWM 3LNB (WNC) holds out. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## aelfert (Dec 6, 2008)

Zero F would feel balmy. It is -9 right now with a prediction of -23 F tonight.

CSR went to setup a tech visit and then said that my case is flagged for a higher level tech call back before he can setup a installer visit. They are supposed to call within 2 hours. Of course they told me that 2 hours ago...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

aelfert said:


> Zero F would feel balmy. It is -9 right now with a prediction of -23 F tonight.
> 
> CSR went to setup a tech visit and then said that my case is flagged for a higher level tech call back before he can setup a installer visit. They are supposed to call within 2 hours. Of course they told me that 2 hours ago...


The CSRs aren't completely "up to speed" on this SWMLNB "issue".
I'd bet there is more info in this thread than they know about it.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The CSRs aren't completely "up to speed" on this SWMLNB "issue".
> I'd bet there is more info in this thread than they know about it.


Somehow I get the feeling that you are correct in that assumption. :nono2:


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

What I did to get through this cold Snap was to wrap a short piece of frostex heat tape around the LNB. Then wrap a beach towel around last and I haven't had a hickup the last 2 nights(-27 and -20) as well as tonight -20 already.


----------



## aelfert (Dec 6, 2008)

Allstop said:


> What I did to get through this cold Snap was to wrap a short piece of frostex heat tape around the LNB. Then wrap a beach towel around last and I haven't had a hickup the last 2 nights(-27 and -20) as well as tonight -20 already.


Now that is dedication! The CSR last night went to setup an on-site and this caused my case to get flagged for case management. Someone else is supposed to call me back prior to the on-site since I have had an on-site within 30 days (I only had D* for 7 days when it stopped working) and they shipped replacement equipment that didn't correct the problem.

I did go through the system test on the replacement receiver and the tuners in it do pass the self test which my old receiver didn't.

I'm wondering if I don't have two seperate issues going on, first the failed receiver and now the SWM LNB cold issue.

It is so cold this morning they actually cancelled school. I can't remember that happening here due to cold.


----------



## aelfert (Dec 6, 2008)

Talked to "case management." Went through troubleshooting steps until he said they would send a tech. I then mentioned could this be due to the SWM and the cold. As soon as I said that he said he forgot to ask me about that and it was most likely the issue.

Tech scheduled for next week...hopefully he/she brings the LNB by the other manufacturer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

urnote96 said:


> my eagle aspen is work GREAT at -26F....here in fargo


That's just sooooooooooo wrong......

But you're "real world" information is helpful.

Bundle up well.


----------



## jester121 (Jun 10, 2008)

-14 degrees here this morning, and I got error 771 on all our TVs even after resetting the power module thingie inside the house. This is a newer install (July 2008), and the exposed outside cable is only about 15 feet total. I'll call when I get home tonight I guess, I don't envy a tech climbing in this weather, but the shows must go on (the DVR).


----------



## marly (Jan 7, 2009)

It was -12 degrees here this morning and I’m still working. It’s -6 degrees right now and still going strong. It’s supposed to get at least -15 below zero tonight. 

I’m not sure which LNB I have, (WC or Eagle Aspen? How can you tell?) but I ordered it a week ago from soldsignal.com and it’s been working great ever since. 

marly


----------



## travisc (Dec 12, 2008)

does anybody know how satellites systems are installed on multi-unit homes. i live in a townhome in hugo mn (north of saint paul)that has its own dish for the association. are these similar to single family installs or are they a completely different setup. last night and this morning my hd channels come and go. some work, some don't. of course the current temp is -21F. i have a hr21.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

marly said:


> It was -12 degrees here this morning and I'm still working. It's -6 degrees right now and still going strong. It's supposed to get at least -15 below zero tonight.
> 
> I'm not sure which LNB I have, (WC or Eagle Aspen? How can you tell?) but I ordered it a week ago from soldsignal.com and it's been working great ever since.
> 
> marly


sounds like you're close to my area. 3-4 in the sun right now. 
I don't have swm lnb but use au9s with swm 8 and its working fine. swm8 module is under my house (mobile home) so its protected from elements but is exposed to temperature. no issues.

if you ordered from solid signal you can login and look at the previous order and it will tell you model/info. I believe, but may be wrong, that they also give a wc or ea code somewhere there.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

This morning I had 771's on all. Reset the PI and moved it to a "warmer" location (the PI) It took awhile to work and reset one of my HR21's twice but got them working. Lower signals for some odd reason but I will work on that when it's warmer (say spring)

Man, on days like this don't we wish global warming were true.:grin::nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

travisc said:


> does anybody know how satellites systems are installed on multi-unit homes. i live in a townhome in hugo mn (north of saint paul)that has its own dish for the association. are these similar to single family installs or are they a completely different setup.


 Usually these are done with multiple SWM8s and not SWMLNBs.


> last night and this morning my hd channels come and go. some work, some don't.


My first thought would be that this would be caused my too many tuners on your SWM8.
What are your "SWM" channel levels/reading from the SAT setup screen?


----------



## travisc (Dec 12, 2008)

My first thought would be that this would be caused my too many tuners on your SWM8.
What are your "SWM" channel levels/reading from the SAT setup screen?[/QUOTE]

the swm's are 94-100 on both tuners


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

travisc said:


> My first thought would be that this would be caused my too many tuners on your SWM8.
> What are your "SWM" channel levels/reading from the SAT setup screen?


the swm's are 94-100 on both tuners[/quote]
"How many zeros"? These are the number of other tuners [in use] that are connected.
IE: I have a SWM8 and these will vary depending on how many recordings are going on between my 3 DVRs & 1 receiver [from 4 to 6 when I monitor these with my receiver]


----------



## travisc (Dec 12, 2008)

i have one zero on transponder 4 on both tuners


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

travisc said:


> i have one zero on transponder 4 on both tuners


"well" this is starting to shoot my "first thought" down.
What are your levels on 99c & 103c?


----------



## travisc (Dec 12, 2008)

103c: 85-91 on both tuners, no zero's

99c: 92-97 on both tuners, no zero's


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

travisc said:


> 103c: 85-91 on both tuners, no zero's
> 
> 99c: 92-97 on both tuners, no zero's


 It maybe time to break this out of this thread [or start a new thread] so we don't hijack this thread.
[but] since your levels seem to look OK, you might want to see if anybody else there is having the same problems.


----------



## marly (Jan 7, 2009)

David MacLeod said:


> sounds like you're close to my area. 3-4 in the sun right now.
> I don't have swm lnb but use au9s with swm 8 and its working fine. swm8 module is under my house (mobile home) so its protected from elements but is exposed to temperature. no issues.
> 
> if you ordered from solid signal you can login and look at the previous order and it will tell you model/info. I believe, but may be wrong, that they also give a wc or ea code somewhere there.


I don't see any EA or WC code on the order. On the LNB I do see "WNC" on it though.

All I can say, is that it worked 12 below zero. It'll be 15 below zero tonight.

Wish I could tell which one I had, but I guess whatever I have is working since other people's dishes seem to be going out at these temps.

marly


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I just wanted to add a data entry. My SL3s by Eagle Aspen has gone through the last few nights at -25 - -30F and the last few days around -15 - -20F and it has been working just fine, no issues at all.

I know the EA are supposedly unaffected, but I thought with the extreme temperatures we have been having I could give further confirmation


----------



## isuquinndog (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an HR23 and H23...both give me no signal. The guide works, but no picture on HD or non HD.

I have no idea if I have the dish you guys are talking about, I'm dumb when it comes to this since I just got this 3 weeks ago. It is very cold (-20) or so here, closing schools for tomorrow already.

It says slimline on the actual dish. I just went out there and it's free of snow and ice. Tech coming Tuesday. Wife pissed about no Grey's Anatomy.....


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

*********NEW QUESTION********
*********POSSIBLE OTHER SOLUTION*********

At a house, that has 2 hr20-700's, 1 HR20-100, AND A HR22-200, THE HR22-200 Searchs for satellite all the time. We switched the hr22 and hr20 locations and in the new location the HR20 works fine, while the hr22 SEARCHS for satelllite...

ANYONE ELSE experience this???


looks as if the hr20's work good....


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

So hey guys...
Since i'm too lazy to go read.

Isnt it the Eagle Aspens that tend to have issues (although this is a catostrphe in comparison) in the summer with not locking in signal properly/failing?

And the WNCs are having issues in the winter...?

So I guess I can look like a dish net sub now... I'll have 2 dishs out (but mine will be one for cold and one for hot, HAHAHAHA)


----------



## bigboyman2 (May 6, 2008)

All I can say, we're getting a lot more sfss on all receivers. Most of them seem to have the SWM system, installed during the November and Decemeber months. No official word on anything, but definitely noticing a trend...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Could have been", but the cable lengths were within "specs".





bigboyman2 said:


> All I can say, we're getting a lot more sfss on all receivers. Most of them seem to have the SWM system, installed during the November and Decemeber months. No official word on anything, but definitely noticing a trend...


How is huntsville treating you?

Anywho, Im waiting for a response, but it seems to me as though its the WNC LNB's that are having a problem, whereas the Eagle Aspens (for the most part) are fine.


----------



## bigboyman2 (May 6, 2008)

CJTE said:


> How is huntsville treating you?
> 
> Rumor has it y'all aint allowed to do receiver swaps no more? DirecTV is "pretty adamant" about not doing them?
> If you're AHT is fine and it helps the customer, why the heck not?
> ...


Not bad. And I do that, only if they are willing. 9 times out of 10, they aren't willing. Oh well. Try to help when I can


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

FWIW, I am having the same problem and just got off the phone with DirecTV. I mentioned the connection between the WNC LNB and cold temps and they dismissed it. They said my setup is fine and didn't schedule me a service call. Supposedly a case manager will call me tomorrow. 

They didn't seem too happy I was asking about a specific hardware issue.


----------



## cobalt135 (Dec 16, 2008)

Got home from work just a bit ago and noticed there was no picture when I switched the tv on. I am getting guide data and the HR22 was recording some shows but there was nothing being displayed except for the channel info banner at the top, and there were no "searching for signal" errors. All transponders on all sats. were "0". Every else was in bed and nobody left a note saying that there was any issues (they always feel the need to inform me cause they see me as the "tech guy") so I wanna say that it was working until someone turned the receiver off?? They usually go to bed about 11 and I got home at about 20 minutes till midnight. I did not get a chance to check on the SD boxes cause I did not want to wake anyone up. It started dropping below zero about 5pm and it is currently -9. I have the SWM5LNB made by WNC and have had service for about 4 weeks with no issues but have been above 0 deg. until now.

On a side note, it is kinda amusing to hear about these CSR's saying they do not know of any issues with cold temps and the SWM LNB's after that "blast fact" was released. This just blows my mind..... Makes you wonder if they are not being told about the issues which is stupid, they are being told but either forget or don't understand what "cold" and "SWMLNB" is, or are being told NOT to acknowledge there are issues with the temperature and the equipment. I would hope the latter was not the case.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Well it's -2°F outside and I'm searchin' for signal. 

I've go a WNC.

Ungood!

Mike


----------



## dragon35 (Oct 22, 2007)

I do not know what i have for eauipment outside but am having the same problems since Wednesday. Call D last nite and the person i talke to did tell me that they were getting a lot of calls from the north on HD equipment getting searching for signal while SD equipment was working. Of course she knew no more, but did not argue when i said they had a problem with cold temperatures with either the electronics on the dish or the multiswitch. No offer to send anyone to my house, she did file out an engineering complaint (i think that was what it was). so i would say they know what the problem is. with a 2 story house and 10 inches of snow on the roof not much a tech could do anyway (and yes i looked at the dish and there is no snow on it or blocking the path).

Problems with me started at about 5 degrees and it has not been above that since Wednesday nite. See what happens today suppose to get above 0 today. would not want to be the company that made this equipment, it obviously was not tested to temperature, and it will cost them a pretty penny to replace all of them.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

-6 here in Cincinnati and all is well.


----------



## satjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

In NH -14 this morning. No TV. warmed up LNB with trusty propane torch. all was well for about an hour. Had to rewarm untill the sun came up. Definatly temp related.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

17 below zero last night in the Chicago 'burbs and not a channel to be seen. I guess I know which LNB manufacturer I got. :nono2:


----------



## dragon35 (Oct 22, 2007)

Have talked to others at work that have D HD and they are not having any issues. It apparently is manufacture specific as stated above. if i could get to the dish i would try the heating of the LNB and see what happens. it is -10 here now so unless then wind makes a radical switch in direction thjere will be no HD tonite. at some point i will contact D and see what they are going to do. 

I hope some of those that have contacts into D on this board are talking to those contacts about this. I doubt i will be seeing temperatures like this again this year but sub zero temperatures at nite for the next few weeks is possible. Be nice to know they really are aware they have an issue with a particular piece of equipment.


----------



## isuquinndog (Jan 3, 2009)

Sun's up, hitting the Dish....now I have signal. I'll bet 100 bucks when the sun goes down tonight I lose my signal.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

I just recently switched my LNB over to an SWMline and it has been cold here the last couple of nights, and all is fine. (I live in the nashville TN area). I hope that it does not fail.

Michael.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

mstanka said:


> I just recently switched my LNB over to an SWMline and it has been cold here the last couple of nights, and all is fine. (I live in the nashville TN area). I hope that it does not fail.
> 
> Michael.


Our lows last night were probably a degree or three lower than they will be tonight (I've seen 9 as tonight's predicted low). I'd say you'll be okay, as the problem only seems to affect one brand AND only when temps very close to zero or lower.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Looking at pictures of the two manufacturers' LNBs, I would say I've got an Eagle Aspen. But last night I lost all satellite channels (771 - both tuners - all channels) at -17 degrees.

Can anybody verify that the Eagle Aspen has the coax connector on the right-most of the four "knockouts" on the LNB? It looks like the WNC's use the 2nd knockout from the left.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> Looking at pictures of the two manufacturers' LNBs, I would say I've got an Eagle Aspen. But last night I lost all satellite channels (771 - both tuners - all channels) at -17 degrees.
> 
> Can anybody verify that the Eagle Aspen has the coax connector on the right-most of the four "knockouts" on the LNB? It looks like the WNC's use the 2nd knockout from the left.


"Far right" and has clear plastic covers on the LNBs.
Also has label on the right side [opposite the LNBs]


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I can't tell much about the looks of this without a ladder and boots, neither of which I'm interested in using. But I definitely remember from when I installed the LNB the coax connects on the far right.

It's working today except for a couple of channels (at 4 below zero) with sun so I wonder if the Eagle Aspens are somewhat susceptible to this problem.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

UPDATE: I talked to my case manager today. She WAS aware of the issue with cold and certain LNBs. Seemed knowledgeable and I have an appointment on the 24th. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ice Dog 4 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had similar issues with "searching for satellite". The last two evenings here in North East Wisconsin the temps were -17 and -20 respectively.

No signals on the HD receivers until the sun was up. There was no visible snow or ice on the dish.

My system was installed in October, '08. 

Are the LNBs defective?


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

I GUESS what the case management people are doing is creating upgrades or former installs for the people that hav SWMS for the places that cant get the SWM5 or SWM8's


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Ice Dog 4 said:


> I've had similar issues with "searching for satellite". The last two evenings here in North East Wisconsin the temps were -17 and -20 respectively.
> 
> No signals on the HD receivers until the sun was up. There was no visible snow or ice on the dish.
> 
> ...


----------



## vision ht (Jan 16, 2009)

SWM. -5 degrees here today. I wrapped the back of the LNB with some insulated material and the picture came back in about 10 or 15 minutes. The LNB puts out a miniscule amount of heat and when insulated it apparently bring the temperature up enough to operate properly. Only some of the channels came up and the rest after a reboot. Hope your dish is on the ground.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

I have the regular setup on my HR20-100 NOT SWM and experiencing the exact same problem since Wednesday. Finally got HD back this afternoon only to have it just go "POOF" about 10 minutes ago. Current temp here is -2. High today was around 5-6 above zero and did get my HD back for a few hours.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> 17 below zero last night in the Chicago 'burbs and not a channel to be seen. I guess I know which LNB manufacturer I got. :nono2:


It's finnally back above 0 today. I'm one of the lucky ones. My WNC SWM 3LNB worked without a hitch. Let's hope it continues for me.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Minus 17 last night and tonight and my WNC is working fine.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

-3° and my WNC has is down.

I haven't had a 771 error since I got a SWMLine last March.

Then yesterday morning at -2° and today at -3° I'm searchin' for signal

The only good thing is that it almost never gets this cold here...almost....

Mike


----------



## MJMSR (Dec 6, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Easy test for someone experiencing a failure of a ground mounted dish, just an extension cord out there and warm it up with a hair dryer and see if the signal pops back on.
> 
> A signal on the meter but no reception sounds like the lnb is drifting frequency past tolerance. Also make sure there is no ice on the dish or covering the feedpoint of the lnb.
> 
> Be curious warming just the lnb causes the signal to return. That would pretty much rule out the rest of the system.


I had this problem the other night and did just that - hairdryer.

It worked for about 15 minutes - then stopped.

I have hr-22 w/ SWM (slimline) connected to a HD and standard, both receivers went out.

When I called tech support, they said the SWM had "issues" with cold weather and then raised my call to Care Management.

It warmed up the following day and has been ok since.

Is there a way to insullate the LNB without signal interference?


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

Grentz said:


> I just wanted to add a data entry. My SL3s by Eagle Aspen has gone through the last few nights at -25 - -30F and the last few days around -15 - -20F and it has been working just fine, no issues at all.
> 
> I know the EA are supposedly unaffected, but I thought with the extreme temperatures we have been having I could give further confirmation


Its good to know that we can swap out for an Eagle Aspen an have SWM working at sub-zero temps !

Now, I'll find where I can buy an Eagle Aspen.
I'll have to check SolidSignal.


----------



## jester121 (Jun 10, 2008)

So is DirecTV trying to get out of replacing the defective LNBs? My coworker and I both have appointments scheduled next week due to the outage during sub-zero temps, and DirecTV called both of us saying there had been "a weather event" and asking if we wanted to cancel the appointment. :nono2:

No thanks, I'll keep the appointment to avoid having an outage during the next "weather event", thank you very much.


----------



## KG4MVP (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I've been following this thread all week since I have been going through the same issues as many of you have. I install DTV though our company is not officially a DTV retailer because we deal mostly with high end systems and don't install dish's that offen ( 2-3 a month) I had DTV come out and install my dish for me so I could get the free dish. Starting last week the temp here in Minnesota has been very very cold and the magic number for me seems to be -4 and my dvr starts searching for signal. My sd reciever though is fine. i tried switching reciever locations and the problem followed my dvr. I just got off the phone with direct tv and they put me on a priority fix list. The direct tv rep was very helpful as far as getting that scheduled and I didn't have to twist his arm. I've noticed that some of you have been having issues when calling direct tv as far as getting them to come service you dish. My suggestion would be to tell them that you have been following this issue through forums and have noticed that others have been having the same issue. the rep told me no info has been passed to them from direct tv but with what I told him he expects that they should hear something soon. Hope this helps some of you when calling direct tv.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

KG4MVP said:


> Well I've been following this thread all week since I have been going through the same issues as many of you have. I install DTV though our company is not officially a DTV retailer because we deal mostly with high end systems and don't install dish's that offen ( 2-3 a month) I had DTV come out and install my dish for me so I could get the free dish. Starting last week the temp here in Minnesota has been very very cold and the magic number for me seems to be -4 and my dvr starts searching for signal. My sd reciever though is fine. i tried switching reciever locations and the problem followed my dvr. I just got off the phone with direct tv and they put me on a priority fix list. The direct tv rep was very helpful as far as getting that scheduled and I didn't have to twist his arm. I've noticed that some of you have been having issues when calling direct tv as far as getting them to come service you dish. My suggestion would be to tell them that you have been following this issue through forums and have noticed that others have been having the same issue. the rep told me no info has been passed to them from direct tv but with what I told him he expects that they should hear something soon. Hope this helps some of you when calling direct tv.


Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

Let us know what the tech does/says when he gets there.

TIA 

Mike


----------



## KG4MVP (Jan 17, 2009)

Absolutely. Probally gonna be another week or so though.


----------



## Tenfore (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been experiencing the same issues as other posters here in Northern Illinois (about 10 miles west of O'Hare) since Wednesday morning - manifested as error 771. It has been eye opening to read this thread and to find so many others that are experiencing this issue related not to snow but to cold weather. My 2 dish (1 SWM 3 LNB - too high to tell what LNBs - and 1 with with a single LNB for an an international package) 4 receiver system (1 HD H21, 1 HR21, 2 D12) was installed in May 2008 so this is my first winter with this issue. I was even more dismayed when the CSR confirmed Chicago had experienced a "weather event" offered me an appointment on February 11 (moved out the next day to February 14th). An hour on the phone with the CSR and a supervisor was to no avail. This is not customer service! 

Throughout the HR21 was useless after performing a reset. The H21 continued to work for 2 days on SD channels because I did not reset it. The D12s have worked continuously with a limited set of channels. Two days into the issue an automated phone call offered me an appointment on January 28 - which I accepted. After 4-days I was fonally able to reboot the HRs today but I'll surely not be calling Direc to let them know. 

My first disappointment is that thousands of these faulty LNBs have been installed in cold weather locations. I am dismayed to hear that the warranty will not likely cover the cost of replacing them. My next disappointment is that you can't boot the HR21 to watch shows that have been recorded on the DVR or doenloaded from the Internet. What kind of stupid design is that? Next, a service appointment 30-days out is totally unrealistic for a "utility" service. If your cell phone failed and the provider told you it would take 30-days to restore your service you would probably cancel your service and find another provider. 

What are my options here? How do I escalate to "care management" and talk to someone who is aware of the issue and not just a CSR who does not! How do I get comped for more than just loss of service (I'll be buying a 3rd HD TV in a few weeks and need another HD-DVR and I would prefer not to pay $199 for it). How do those of us who have been affected band together and get Direc to to the right thing and replace our poorly engineered or manufactured equipment? 

Many thanks to those who posted valuable information on this forum - particularly those "in the know". Let's keep the thread going or create one to track the next steps. I am very disappointed with Direc's lack of responsiveness and not owning up to the fact they have an equipment issue. We all pay good money for the equipment and the service and we should expect more than second rate hardware and support.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Tenfore said:


> I have been experiencing the same issues as other posters here in Northern Illinois (about 10 miles west of O'Hare) since Wednesday morning - manifested as error 771. It has been eye opening to read this thread and to find so many others that are experiencing this issue related not to snow but to cold weather. My 2 dish (1 SWM 3 LNB - too high to tell what LNBs - and 1 with with a single LNB for an an international package) 4 receiver system (1 HD H21, 1 HR21, 2 D12) was installed in May 2008 so this is my first winter with this issue. I was even more dismayed when the CSR confirmed Chicago had experienced a "weather event" offered me an appointment on February 11 (moved out the next day to February 14th). An hour on the phone with the CSR and a supervisor was to no avail. This is not customer service!
> 
> Throughout the HR21 was useless after performing a reset. The H21 continued to work for 2 days on SD channels because I did not reset it. The D12s have worked continuously with a limited set of channels. Two days into the issue an automated phone call offered me an appointment on January 28 - which I accepted. After 4-days I was fonally able to reboot the HRs today but I'll surely not be calling Direc to let them know.
> 
> My first disappointment is that thousands of these faulty LNBs have been installed in cold weather locations. I am dismayed to hear that the warranty will not likely cover the cost of replacing them. My next disappointment is that you can't boot the HR21 to watch shows that have been recorded on the DVR or doenloaded from the Internet.


my HR21 was able to play back shows with no guide data as well DIRECTV2PC they should add letting you download new VOD as well.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Well it's -2°F outside and I'm searchin' for signal.
> 
> I've go a WNC.
> 
> ...


I have no SWM, but on the days we had -25 and -21 consecutively, my AT-9 started showing problems. (pixellation, blank channels, etc.) As soon as the temps got up to -10 with bright sunlight, everything resumed working. (and have continued to work since then (about 10 days)

I'd say there is something temp sensitive in the LNB circuitry. It could be connections, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a SWM system installed on Dec. 18. We've had 2 major cold spells since then, and my service has gone out each time the temp got below 3 degrees. I have a WNC version (model SL3SPIG WNC). My question is this: is it a problem because the LNB itself gets cold, or the exposed cable leading to the LNB (which somehow effects the voltage). I've only got about 4 feet of cable exposed, before it goes into the house. Can I simple "insulate" this exposed cable? Also, if you are to insulate the LNB, what "part" do you insulate? The back mount, or the plastic round thing?


----------



## vision ht (Jan 16, 2009)

You can insulate the back of the LNB being careful to not cover any of the white pick-up area. There is a minute amount of heat being generated by the LNB and insulating appears to bring it back in even the coldest temps. You can use a towel or blanket as a temporary to try it out. I found this material from a building supply store that looks like bubble wrap with a foil layer which I covered with plastic stretch wrap and then tape. Not elegant but a good temporary solution until DTV can deal with this properly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Conductivity of wire improves as the temperature drops. If the problem were with the wire, putting heat tape on the LNB wouldn't fix the problem.


----------



## vision ht (Jan 16, 2009)

The problems I've seen with SWM and cold are in the LNB.


----------



## Tenfore (Dec 18, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> my HR21 was able to play back shows with no guide data as well DIRECTV2PC they should add letting you download new VOD as well.


Once you have pushed the reset it seems like it is taken out of your hands - unless anyone knows how to continue the boot so you can see My Playlist.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

hasan said:


> I have no SWM, but on the days we had -25 and -21 consecutively, my AT-9 started showing problems. (pixellation, blank channels, etc.) As soon as the temps got up to -10 with bright sunlight, everything resumed working. (and have continued to work since then (about 10 days)
> 
> I'd say there is something temp sensitive in the LNB circuitry. It could be connections, but I highly doubt it.


Actually, being a EE, that was my first thought. Connections within the LNB. Cold solder joints, etc.

My second thought was that some 0-70C parts were used instead of -40 to +70C.

My third thought was that no one bothered to perform a proper tolerance analysis.

My final thought is that nobody actually tested this thing at -40C.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

Tech came out today for my appointment and explained that they currently have no Eagle LNBs. Offered to switch my setup to the "old" style where they would have to run two lines to each DVR. I declined. He said I would be put on a list and "someone" would get in touch with me when Eagles came in. 

Not sure why I had to set up a service appointment for this. Wouldn't a call worked just as well? Oh well... :-\


----------



## aelfert (Dec 6, 2008)

I had my LNB replaced on Thursday. The tech said he had a truckfull of bad LNB's. My symptoms were slightly different than most that once it got cold and then warmed back up it still didn't work where most said theirs started working after it warmed up. The tech said about 10% of them exhibit that behavior. I'm glad he had them in stock here in MN. Of course it is below zero again so the demand it probably going to increase. At least I should be out of the woods...


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

I ordered a SWM LNB on eBay 2 months ago, still haven't installed it. It's a WNC. Anyway I can have the manufacturer replace mine? I'm guessing no, but any help would be appreciated, otherwise I'm out $65 as I won't install it as I know I will have issues.


----------

